#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How can we solve the mixed content Errors?

## TamillanSivi

Do you guys know about mixed content error? It occurs when initial HTML is loaded over a secure HTTPS. Currently I am facing this issue. Can you guys give me some ideas to fix this error? Thank you.


passive-mixed-content-warnings.jpg

----------

